# POLAROID 809 FILM  help please



## hollykb8503 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello, I was curious if anyone knew if it was possible to buy 809 film that is cheaper than 150.00 for one box.  It's so expensive everywhere I look!  Thank you,   Holly:hail:


----------



## terri (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh, yeah, it's obscenely expensive.   It's the big boy, and pretty specialized, so they get away with it.   I've always heard that it's ten bucks a sheet.   So be real sure when you try that transfer!     

Have you tried places like this to save a few bucks?

http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_attrib.php?page_id=633&form_keyword=polaroid+809+film&rd=1

Even so, depending on shipping it's a crap shoot.   But good luck!

How are you planning to use it, if I may ask?   I've always thought an emulsion lift with that size would be amazing.

Welcome to TPF, btw.


----------



## hollykb8503 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey thanks Terri, I will look on that site.  Well I have been doing emulsions with 3X4 sizes, and I am just sick of the limited size.  I wanted to do something bigger so yes I am going to try emulsions with the 8X10.  A thin plastic sheet underneath it should pick it up fine... hopefully... haha I've said that before.   Thanks for writing.


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

Good luck with it!   

Ever considered the 4x5 sheet film?   At $59 a box, roughly three bucks a sheet, and significantly larger format.  

Would love to see your work, hope you post it here for all of us Polaroid freaks to enjoy!


----------

